# biggest foal I ever had just born



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Its a filly. And man is it big. I have never had a thoroughbred foal so big ever. I guess thats what happens when you breed a huge mare to a huge stallion lol. There is something special about being part of new critters coming into the world. They are just like your own kids lol.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

pictures sometime?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations on a live and healthy birth.

I have always enjoyed seeing newborn farm animals. Any birth will always have a miracle affect on me.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

First 2 are new one. The other one was born last week. Looks like a little dink compared to the new one.


----------

